# ADA Liquid fertilizers



## charlie (26 Apr 2009)

There are many threads on the site about DIY ferts such as TPN+. Has anyone had any success re-creating ADA ferts. I have found the origional products used together very effective but very expensive. If anyone has can you share your recipes / analysis, and how you have found them working.

Andy


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Apr 2009)

If you do a search here and look through a few threads you'll find one where Tom Barr talked about making them.  Or detailed why you probably shouldn't bother but just stick to EI dosing.


----------



## plantbrain (27 Apr 2009)

You can cut EI down and dose daily, and reduce it further if you wish, depends on the light and the sediment type you have, you'll need more if you have more light and no enriched sediments(no soil or ADA AS etc).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## charlie (27 Apr 2009)

Thanks, 

I was just interested in trying to re-create the products such as brightly K and the step series as I have got used to their dosing regime. I wasn't able to find any other threads that had a more detailed analysis of their composition or any successful attempts to recreate them, but maybe I haven't looked in the right threads, there are an awful lot of them.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## plantbrain (28 Apr 2009)

Well, virtually all commercial brands are water..........with a tiny bit of nutrients in them. It's your money, there's nothing to them particularly. Dry ferts are far more economical. Once you use them and do them for a bit, you will never go back.
I posted the ferts for the ADA some months, years' ago when I did the analysis.

A few DIY the ADA ferts and refilled their bottles. But you can and should tweak most any routine to best suit the demands you have.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

